# Phönix Raid - 2 Tage/W.



## Ramides (15. Februar 2011)

_*Phönix (DE-Gul'dan Allianz)*_
_Im Realmverbund mit Anetheron, Festung der Stürme, Kil'Jaeden, Nathrezim und Rajaxx!_

 

Wir sind eine zielbewußte PVE-Raidgruppe, die bereits seit Burning Crusade gute Erfolge verbuchen kann - ab Cataclysm treten wir als eine Raidgilde auf. Wir versuchen in unserem Tempo den aktuell vor uns liegenden Content im 25er Modus zu bezwingen. Unser Fokus liegt auf dem Hardmode mit allem an Mythic-Bossen, die wir schaffen, als Dreingabe.

 

*Für Raid und Gilde suchen wir gute Spieler aller Art. Wir sind generell offen für jegliche Bewerbung die zu uns passt.*

Vorraussetzungen an euch: Ihr beherrscht eure Klasse in einer bzw. mehreren Skillungen. Wir nützen Dual Spec aktiv im Raid, sofern es besser ist für unsere aktuelle Raidaufstellung.

 

*Unsere Erfolge in Warlords of Draenor:*


Schwarzfelsgießerei 9/10 HM
Hochfels 1/7 Mythic sowie NM/HM clear
*Unsere Erfolge in Mists of Pandaria:*


Schlacht um Orgrimmar Meta + 14/14 Mythic (10 davon vor 6.0)
Thron des Donners 12/12 NM 5/13 HM (8/13 HM nachgeholt)
Terasse des endlosen Frühlings 4/4 NM (Beschützer Elite-Mode down) (4/4 HM nachgeholt)
Herz der Angst 6/6 NM (6/6 HM nachgeholt)
Mogu'shangewölbe 6/6 NM + Steinwache HM (5/6 HM nachgeholt)
 

*Unsere Erfolge in Cataclysm:*


Drachenseele 8/8 HMs + Meta
Feuerlande 7/7 + Shannox HM + Lord Rhyolith HM (7/7 HM & Meta nachgeholt)
Pechschwingenabstieg 6/6 + Atramedes HM (6/6 HM nachgeholt)
Die Bastion des Zwielichts 4/4 + Halfus HM (4/5 HM nachgeholt)
Thron der Vier Winde 2/2 (2/2 HM nachgeholt)
*Unsere Erfolge in WotLK*


ICC HM 11/12 (10/25 Meta)
Halion NM
PDOK25 3/5 & PDOK10 clear (45 Trys)
Ulduar 13/14 (10 Meta / 25 div. HMs/Erfolge)
Naxxramas (inkl. div. Erfolge)
Ony, Sartharion & Malygos (inkl. Erfolge)
*Raidzeiten & -ziele:*


Sonnntags
Raidinvite ab 18:45 Go 19:00 Ende 23:00
Montags
Raidinvite ab 19:45 Go 20:00 Ende 23:00
*Von einem Bewerber erwarten wir uns:*


Freundlichkeit, Hilfsbereitschaft & Aufgeschlossenheit
Farmbereitschaft & Wiperesistenz
Funktionierender TS3-Client (nach Möglichkeit mit Headset)
Hohe Raid- und Gildenaktivität
Hohes Taktikverständnis
Bereitschaft ID Verlängerungen zu nützen
Gildenwechsel mit dem Raidchar
*Was ein Bewerber von uns erwaren kann:*


Angenehmes Raid- und Gildenklima mit erfahrener Raid- und Gildenleitung
Fester Raidplatz ohne strikte Ersatzbankregelungen
Faires DKP-System
Homepage, eigener TS3-Server sowie Onlineraidplaner
*Ansprechpartner & Homepage*
Bewerbungen & weitere Informationen gibt es auf: phoenixraid.de

Ansprechpartner Ingame: Verveine (Cassie#2958), Wenti und Ramides.

Mfg Raidleitung Phönix


----------



## Ramides (22. Februar 2011)

Nächste RaidID um. Unsere Farmbosse sind tod... dazu kommt der Rat der Zwielichtigen Aszendenten, den wir gestern nach ein paar 4% Trys (*grrr*) im letzten Versuch umlegen konnten.

Zu unserem Gesuch dazugekommen sind Schattis. Demnach suchen wir gute Heiler als auch Retris, offensive Krieger, offensive Todesritter, Hexenmeister, Schattis & Ele-Schamis!


----------



## Ramides (2. März 2011)

Neben einem neuen Boss im 25er Raid (Schimaeron) konnten wir diese Woche einige Gildenerfolge einheimsen. Mit 16 Spielern wurden in 2 Gruppen die WotLK Instanzen (Sartharion+3, Malygos, Naxx+Erfolge, Ulduar+Erfolge) unsicher gemacht. Nächsten Samstag folgt vorraussichtlich der Rest.

Für Raid und Gilde suchen wir noch gute Heiler als auch Retris, offensive Krieger, offensive Todesritter, Hexenmeister, Schattis & Ele-Schamis!


----------



## Ramides (7. März 2011)

Aktualisierung der Gesuche:

*Für Raid und Gilde suchen wir gute Spieler aller Art. Vor allem Hexer, Resto-Druiden und Todesritter!*
Auch sehr gute Chancen haben: Ele-Schamis

edit: Noch eine Aktualisierung 
Gestern abend haben wir zum ersten Mal den Thron der Vier Winde besucht und konnten direkt die Konklave des Windes bezwingen. Gildenerfolge sind leider diesen Samstag Fasching/Karnevalsbedingt nicht zusammen gegangen. Dafür sind unsere Twinks teilrandom in die Bastion gestartet. Am Ende des Abends waren 3 von 4 Bossen bezwungen


----------



## Ramides (14. März 2011)

Gestern abend konnten wir alle Farmbosse im Pechschwingenabstieg und der Bastion legen. Außerdem wurde der Gildenerfolg "Lichkönig Heroisch" nachgeholt.

Heute abend folgt Konklave sowie erste ernsthafte Cho'gall-Trys (bislang nur 20 Min angetryed ~60%).

*Für Raid und Gilde suchen wir gute Spieler aller Art. Vor allem Hexer, Resto-Druiden und Todesritter!*
Auch sehr gute Chancen haben: Ele-Schamis und Krieger

edit: Cho'gall bester Try 15%


----------



## Ramides (22. März 2011)

Diese ID konnten wir erneut alle Farmbosse im Pechschwingenabstieg und der Bastion schon am Sonntag legen. So hatten wir Montags sehr viel Zeit für Cho'gall, die auch belohnt wurde! Cho'gall folgte seinen Schergen in der Bastion und lag uns zu Füßen!

Außerdem wurden die Gildenerfolge "Halion Hero" und "PDOK" nachgeholt. Somit sind nun alle Pre-Cata-Schlachtzugerfolge erledigt.

*Für Raid und Gilde suchen wir gute Spieler aller Art. Vor allem Hexer, Resto-Druiden und Todesritter!*
Auch sehr gute Chancen haben: Ele-Schamis und Krieger


----------



## Ramides (5. April 2011)

Chogall konnte gestern mit einem sehr guten Kill bestätigt werden (25/25 am Leben am Ende  ) und Nefarian haben wir am Raidende noch 2-3 Trys angeschaut.

Neu in unserem Gesuch sind Holy-Priester, um unser Healsetup zu perfektionieren.

*Für Raid und Gilde suchen wir gute Spieler aller Art. Vor allem Hexer, Holy-Priester, Resto-Druiden und Todesritter!*
Auch sehr gute Chancen haben: Ele-Schamis und Krieger


----------



## Ramides (9. Mai 2011)

Gestern abend konnte Nefarian auf 8% geboxt werden... da fehlt nicht viel um wieder einen neue First-Kill vermelden zu können. Vielleicht schon heute abend?

Unsere Gesuche wurden auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht!
*
Für Raid und Gilde suchen wir gute Spieler aller Art. Vor allem Heiler und Todesritter!
*Auch sehr gute Chancen haben: Hexer, Magier, Schattis und Ele-Schamis


----------



## Ramides (10. Mai 2011)

Montagsraid: Nefarian !

Nach unserem 8% Try am Sonntag haben wir unsere Taktik noch geringfügig angepasst auf eine 2-2-6-Kombi und konnten nach kurzer Taktikbesprechung Nefarian im ersten Versuch umboxen. Hui ! 

Direkt dannach haben wir uns noch an Al'Akir versucht.


----------



## Ramides (23. Mai 2011)

*!Planänderung!* Nicht Al'Akir stand gestern auf unserer "Wunschliste" sondern Halfus HM, welchen wir auch in wenigen Trys bezwingen konnten 

Zu Al'Akir geht es dann wieder Heute !

*Für Raid und Gilde suchen wir gute Spieler aller Art. Vor allem Heiler und Todesritter!
*Auch sehr gute Chancen haben: Hexer, Magier, Schattis und Ele-Schamis


----------



## Ramides (6. Juni 2011)

Wunschliste abgeschlossen: Am gestrigen Sonntag fiel Al'Akir schlussendlich um!*

Für Raid und Gilde suchen wir gute Spieler aller Art. Vor allem Heiler, Schattis & Ele-Schamis!
*Auch sehr gute Chancen haben: Todesritter, Schurke, Retri, Magier, Hexer & Tank-Pala.
Wir sind generell offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte!


----------



## Ramides (14. Juni 2011)

Dank Pfingsten und einigen Besuchen von Verwandten hatten wir diese ID nur einen 25er Raidtag. Fazit: 18% Atramedes HM!*

Für Raid und Gilde suchen wir gute Spieler aller Art. Vor allem Heiler, Schattis & Ele-Schamis!
*Auch sehr gute Chancen haben: Todesritter, Schurke, Retri, Magier, Hexer & Tank-Pala.
Wir sind generell offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte!


----------



## Ramides (20. Juni 2011)

Atramedes HM down sowie Schimaeron auf etwa 20%. Noch ein guter Übergang, ein paar Pots und er ist down *

Für Raid und Gilde suchen wir gute Spieler aller Art. Vor allem Heiler, Schattis & Ele-Schamis!
*Auch sehr gute Chancen haben: Todesritter, Schurke, Retri, Magier, Hexer & Tank-Pala.
Wir sind generell offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte!


----------



## Ramides (5. Juli 2011)

Nachdem wir unsere Priorität in der letzten ID des T11-Contens auf eine Bestätigung von Al'Akir gelegt haben (und diesen auch nochmalig gelegt haben), sind wir diese ID in die Feuerlande gegangen.

Die erste Beute konnten wir Shannox entlocken. Anschließend haben wir uns an Alysrazar veruscht 

Mit den Feuerlanden wurde auch unser Pre-Raid reaktiviert! Der Pre-Raid ist ein Raid 1 Stunde vor dem eigentlichen Feuerlande-Raid in dem wir versuchen das T11-Meta zu Vervollständigen. In einer 10er Gruppe konnten wir so Halion HM legen und haben anschließend ein paar Trys am V&T Erfolg absolviert. Mit einer Gruppe fast ausschließlich aus Melees war dieser Erfolg aber erstmal schwierig... see you next Week !

*Für Raid und Gilde suchen wir gute Spieler aller Art. Vor allem Heiler, Schattis & Ele-Schamis!*
Auch sehr gute Chancen haben: Todesritter, Schurke, Retri, Magier, Hexer & Tank-Pala.
Wir sind generell offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte!


----------



## Ramides (13. Juli 2011)

In unserer zweite Feuerlande-ID konnten wir erneut Shannox relativ zügig umhauen und haben uns anschließend an Beth'tilac versucht, die wir nicht nur einmal auf 5% runterboxen konnten. Leider kam uns dann unser Raidende dazwischen. Eine Teilgruppe aus 10 Spielern traf sich am ID-Ende nochmal, um sich erneut Beth'tilac zu stellen und konnte der Spinne den Gar ausmachen. Anschließend versuchten sie sich noch an Lord Rhyolith.

Im T11-Content (Pre-Raid) konnten wir diese ID die Erfolge bei V&T und beim Rat erringen!

*Wir sind generell offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte!*


----------



## Ramides (19. Juli 2011)

*hochschups*

Erneut konnten wir Shannox bezwingen sowie Beth'tilac im 10er Modus und konnten uns erneut an Lord Rhyolith versuchen.

Im T11-Content (Pre-Raid) konnten wir diese ID den Erfolg bei Cho'gall erringen!

*Wir sind generell offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte!*


----------



## Ramides (25. Juli 2011)

Zähheit währt am Längsten! Die Spinne Beth'tilac konnten wir am gestrigen Raidtag nun auch im 25er Modus umlegen und anschließend konnten wir uns auch im 25er Modus an Lord Rhyolith versuchen.

Im T11-Content (Pre-Raid) konnten wir diese ID den Erfolg bei Atramedes erringen! Der Kill von Schimaeron HM blieb uns noch verwehrt.

*Wir sind generell offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte!*


----------



## Ramides (28. Juli 2011)

Nachdem wir am Montag einiges an Tryzeit in Lord Rhyolith investiert haben (25er) konnte eine spontan erstellte 10er Gruppe den Lord am Dienstag ins Jenseits befördern.

*Wir sind generell offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte!*


----------



## Ramides (1. August 2011)

Nach weiteren 3 Trys konnten wir Lord Rhyolith nun auch im 25er besiegen! Nächstes Ziel ist Baleroc (Bester Try 12%).

Im Pre-Raid haben wir uns an Magmaul HM versucht. Leider noch nicht down 

*Wir sind generell offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte!*


----------



## Ramides (12. August 2011)

Nachdem wir letzte ID unser Gildentreffen hatten, fiel unser Sonntagsraid aufgrund von Stau in Thüringen/Bayern aus  Montags haben wir dafür unsere 3 Farmbosse wieder bestätigt. Eine kleine Gruppe hat sich am Dienstag zu nem 10er nochmal versammelt und konnte Baloroc den Gar ausmachen sowie erste Trys auf Alysrazar absolvieren.

*Wir sind generell offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte!*


----------



## Ramides (29. August 2011)

Baloroc konnte von uns nun auch im 25er (schon das 2te Mal) umgehauen werden. Wir spielen gerade an Alysrazar rum (~50%).

*Wir sind generell offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte!*


----------



## Ramides (29. August 2011)

So Alysrazar ist nun auch von uns bezwungen 

*Wir sind generell offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte!*


----------



## Ramides (5. September 2011)

Nach Alysrazar konnte eine 10er Gruppe am letzten Dienstag auch Majordomus Hirschhaupt legen 

*Wir sind generell offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte!*


----------



## Ramides (14. September 2011)

Leider kein Progressupdate, trotzdem sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach Spielern, die zu uns passen könnten, daher :

*Wir sind generell offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte!*


----------



## Ramides (20. September 2011)

Konnten mittlerweile das Alysrazar Mount sowie 2x die erste Stufe des "epischen" Legendarystabs looten und arbeiten im Moment an Majordomo *hui*

*Wir sind generell offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte!*


----------



## Ramides (28. September 2011)

Ob wir glücklich über den neuen Patch sind? Nicht wirklich. Trotzdem können wir uns jetzt auch zu denen zählen, die Feuerlande gecleart haben. Am Patch können wir ja nichts ändern... *hm*

*Wir sind generell offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte!*


----------



## Ramides (4. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem Ragna letzte ID gefallen ist, haben wir uns direkt an den ersten Hardmodes versucht. Shannox ist im 4ten HM Try umgefallen, Lord Rhyolith hat sich noch geziert. Dafür konnten wir beim Lord den Erfolg "Rechtsdrall" erledigen 

*Wir sind generell offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte!*


----------



## Ramides (11. Oktober 2011)

In der letzten ID konnten wieder die Feuerlande clearen (Shannox HM, Lord HM Trys) sowie den Erfolg "Nur der Bußfertige..." erringen und da wir noch Zeit übrig hatten noch einen Abstecher nach BoT machen (Halfus HM, V&T HM Trys) 

*Wir sind generell offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte!*


----------



## Ramides (3. November 2011)

Am letzten Sonntag (30.10.2011) konnten wir Lord Rhyolith im Hardmode bezwingen. In einem sehr perfekten Try bezwangen wir den Steinlord! Ein paar anschließende Major-Trys liesen gutes Hoffen. Eine Woche zuvor am Montag konnten wir Ragnaros mit dem Erfolg "Ragnaröstis" besiegen.

*Wir sind generell offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte!*

Ebenfalls sind wir offen für passende Spieler, die "nur" in unsere Gilde kommen möchten.


----------



## Ramides (14. November 2011)

Nachdem unsere Steuerfrau in der letzten ID leider nicht im Raid war, konnten wir gestern den Lord im ersten Versuch bestätigen und Majordomo HC bis etwa 50% runterprügeln 

*Wir sind generell offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte!*

Ebenfalls sind wir offen für passende Spieler, die "nur" in unsere Gilde kommen möchten.

Edit:
Am Montag hatten wir nur noch Ragnaros stehen und einen "bombigen" Magier in unseren Reihen. Nach ein paar Versuchen inkl. "oh wer hat mich denn gekickt" konnte unsere Gilde den ersten legendären Stab "Drachenzorn, Tarecgosas letzte Ruhe" in Empfang nehmen


----------



## Ramides (30. November 2011)

Nachdem wir die letzte ID in den Feuerlanden erfolgreich beenden konnten ein kleines Resüme:

Wir konnten in den Feuerlanden vor dem Nerf 6/7 Bosse umlegen. Nach dem Nerf 7/7 sowie die 2 Hardmodes Shannox und Rhyolith. Des weiteren haben wir die Hardmodes bei Baloroc (50%) und Majordomo (50%) angesehen. Vom Nicht-Heroischen Teil des Meta-Erfolgs haben wir 4 Erfolge erledigt. Ferner konnten wir einem Spieler zur legendären Waffe verhelfen sowie einen zweiten zu etwa 40% - zwei weitere können die zweite Stufe ihr eigen nennen und weitere drei die erste Stufe.

Aber Feuerlande wird weitergehen, allerdings im 10er Raidmodus. Hier wird nochmal versucht die Hardmodes, den Meta-Erfolg und den einen oder anderen weiteren legendären Stab zu komplettieren.

Unser 25er Hauptraid wird sich dem neuen Raidcontent "Drachenseele" zuwenden. Wir hoffen hier auf neue spaßige Bosse 

*Natürlich sind wir weiterhin offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte! Solltet ihr "nur" Interesse daran haben, an unserer Gilde teilzuhaben, GERNE!*


----------



## Ramides (6. Dezember 2011)

Spaßige Kämpfe wollten wir und spaßige bekamen wir!

Während Morchok sich gegenüber dem LFR-Modus "kaum" verändert hat und sehr leicht im ersten Versuch fiel, brauchten wir für das Pong-Spiel beim Kriegsherr Zon’ozz ein wenig länger. Aber auch er ergab sich schlussendlich. Für das Farbenspiel hatten wir dann leider nicht mehr so viel Zeit - so dass wir das auf nächste ID verschieben 

*Natürlich sind wir weiterhin offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte! Solltet ihr "nur" Interesse daran haben, an unserer Gilde teilzuhaben, GERNE!*


----------



## Ramides (12. Dezember 2011)

Gestern waren wir natürlich wieder in der Drachenseele unterwegs. Morchok konnte wieder im ersten Versuch gelegt werden. Zon'ozz immerhin im 2ten  und Yor'sahj im 3ten ! Auch Hagara hat sich uns ergeben und so kann unser Schurke nun die legendary Quest beginnen.

Ultraxion versuchen wir heute abend weiter 

*Natürlich sind wir weiterhin offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte! Solltet ihr "nur" Interesse daran haben, an unserer Gilde teilzuhaben, GERNE!*


----------



## Ramides (20. Dezember 2011)

So nach einigen 1-5% Wipes auf Ultraxion haben wir diese ID das LFR gildenintern abgefarmt und konnten so noch ein paar 2er und 4er Bonis einsacken. Dies werden wir bis Mitte Januar so weitermachen. Und Ultraxion gab uns recht... in einem nervenaufreibendem Kampf schickten wir den Drachen ins Jenseits 

Natürlich sind wir weiterhin offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte! Solltet ihr "nur" Interesse daran haben, an unserer Gilde teilzuhaben, GERNE!


----------



## Ramides (9. Januar 2012)

Unsere Raids gingen während des Jahreswechsels fast unvermindert weiter. Lediglich mußten wir auf den 10er Modus ausweichen, da uns keine 25 Spieler zur Verfügung standen. Dafür konnten wir 2 weitere Bosse im 10er Modus legen: Schiff + Rückrad. Todesschwinges Wahnsinn konnten wir bis auf unter 10% spielen. Seit gestern aber können wir wieder 25er Spielen (und das natürlich viel lieber ). Das Schiff konnten wir im 25er Modus gestern schon bestätigen. Ob diese heute abend auch für Todesschwinge gilt? Wir werden sehen!

*Natürlich sind wir weiterhin offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte! Solltet ihr "nur" Interesse daran haben, an unserer Gilde teilzuhaben, GERNE!*


----------



## Ramides (20. Januar 2012)

Während der RaidID letzter Woche konnten wir Todesschwinge auch im 25er Modus zum Abstürzen zwingen und den Wahnsinn bis zur 3ten Plattform spielen. Eigentlich sollte Azeroth nun Tod sein... aber... wir haben wohl noch ein paar Versuche frei 

*Natürlich sind wir weiterhin offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte! Solltet ihr "nur" Interesse daran haben, an unserer Gilde teilzuhaben, GERNE!*


----------



## Ramides (23. Januar 2012)

Nach einer geselligen Zusammenkunft von einigen Membern im RL am Samstag, konnten wir am gestrigen Sonntag den Todesschwinge-Kampf "leider nur im 10er-Modus" für uns entscheiden. Allerdings schon im 3ten Versuch! Heute abend wird eine 2te 10er Gruppe aufbrechen und hoffentlich ebenfalls erfolgreich sein!

*Natürlich sind wir weiterhin offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte! Solltet ihr "nur" Interesse daran haben, an unserer Gilde teilzuhaben, GERNE!*


----------



## Ramides (9. Februar 2012)

Leider diesmal kein Update. Hatten die letzte ID leider kein Setup für HMs. Die ID zuvor haben wir uns nochmal auf den Clear konzentriert.

*Natürlich sind wir weiterhin offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte! Solltet ihr "nur" Interesse daran haben, an unserer Gilde teilzuhaben, GERNE!*


----------



## Ramides (15. Februar 2012)

Am Freitag letzter ID traf sich unsere wöchentliche Legendary-Farm-Truppe in den Feuerlanden ein (10er). Mit ein paar Twinks aufgefüllt wagten wir uns an die Hardmodes die wir die letzten IDs wegen (clear > HM Trys) erstmal links liegen gelassen hatten. Dieses Mal versuchten wir uns direkt an Bethtalic, welche im 2ten Versuch ergab. Zusätzlich lag an diesem abend noch Rhyolith und Majordomo. Somit sind wir nun bei 4/7 HMs in den Feuerlanden.

Auch in der Drachenseele am Sonntag (25er) lief es prächtig. Diesesmal konnten wir den Kampf gegen Todesschwinges Wahnsinn im ersten Versuch für uns entscheiden!

Dannach wählten wir PSA als nächstes Schlachtzugziel aus. Dort haben wir noch ein paar Rechnungen offen. Sonntag fiel Magmaul HM, am Montag Maloriak. Die in PSA bekannten HMs Schimaeron und Atramedes nahmen wir auch mit. Nun haben wir eine "Nef ID" und können auf unserem Instanzzähler 4/6 notieren 

*Natürlich sind wir weiterhin offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte! Solltet ihr "nur" Interesse daran haben, an unserer Gilde teilzuhaben, GERNE!*


----------



## Ramides (27. Februar 2012)

Wir konnten diese ID an unserem Meta-Erfolg weiterarbeiten und haben Morchok's und Zon'ozz's Erfolg abgearbeitet. Zu Yor'sahj's Erfolg fehlt uns nur noch eine Farbkombination. Auch das Händchenhalten bei Hagara haben wir probiert. Leider stellte sich das trotz perfekter Aufstellung als schwieriger als gedacht, so dass wir dann doch um 22:00 Uhr unsere ID weiterspielten. Für heute abend steht noch Rückgrat (vll mit Erfolg?) und Wahnsinn (Teilerfolg?) aus. Ebenso wird heute abend wohl unser erstes Legendary-Schurken-Set komplettiert 

*Natürlich sind wir weiterhin offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte! Solltet ihr "nur" Interesse daran haben, an unserer Gilde teilzuhaben, GERNE!*


----------



## Ramides (5. März 2012)

Wie angekündigt konnten wir unser erstes Legendary-Dolch-Set komplettieren. GZ unserer Fee 

Gestern haben wir einen weiteren Meta-Erfolg abgearbeitet: Rückgrad. Und beim Wahnsinn haben wir ebenfalls einen Teilerfolg erziehlt. Ultraxion ist leider bei 0,5% fehlgeschlagen *hust* und Yor'sahj wollte die uns fehlende Farbe in insgesamt 2 Trys nicht zeigen  vielleicht nächste Woche?

*Natürlich sind wir weiterhin offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte! Solltet ihr "nur" Interesse daran haben, an unserer Gilde teilzuhaben, GERNE!*


----------



## Ramides (12. März 2012)

Wir können erneut Positives vermelden: Nachdem wir längere Zeit keine HM-Trys mehr gemacht hatten, haben wir gestern Morchok HM im 4ten Versuch umgehauen! Weitere Hardmodes-Versuche haben wir auf Hagara gemacht. Den Erfolg bei Yor'sahj haben wir nun ohne "wir warten bei 10%-Takke" fertiggestellt und auch der Ultraxion Erfolg hat gut geklappt. Beim Wahnsinn ist unser Erfolgszähler nun auf 3/4 Teilerfolgen.

edit: Nachdem wir am Sonntag Drachenseele bereits gecleart hatten, waren wir gestern erneut in BoT! Rat und Chogall HM stand auf den Plan und wir können erneut Vollzug melden! Auch an Sinestra konnten wir erste Versuche absolvieren, die mangels gelesener Taktik bei Versuchen bleiben 

Ganz davon ab wurden vor 2 Wochen die ersten Feuerlande-Metas im Zuge der legendären Feuerlande-Raids abgeschlossen. Auch dies habe ich hier aktualisiert 

*Natürlich sind wir weiterhin offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte! Solltet ihr "nur" Interesse daran haben, an unserer Gilde teilzuhaben, GERNE!*


----------



## Ramides (22. März 2012)

Hagara HM beschäftigt uns derzeit. Nachdem wir mit einer waren Heilerflut gesegnet waren, haben wir Hagara bis in den Enrage gespielt  so aber konnten wir gut die grundsätzliche Taktik üben. Ansonsten haben wir letzte ID mal wieder Erfolge mitgenommen. Todesschwinge angefangen "ganz rechts" ist doch nicht so ganz einfach, aber wir konnten es meistern! So haben nun die ersten den Erfolg "Chromatischer Champion" 

Uns fehlt also für den Meta Erfolg (neben ein "paar" HMs) nur noch der Erfolg bei Hagara und auf dem Schiff.

*Natürlich sind wir weiterhin offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte! Solltet ihr "nur" Interesse daran haben, an unserer Gilde teilzuhaben, GERNE!*


----------



## Ramides (2. April 2012)

Nachdem wir letzte ID noch ein paar Spieler mit Erfolgen ausstatten konnten und weiter an Hagara HM üben konnten, haben wir Hagara gestern im Hardmode ins Jenseits befördert. Dannach übten wir an Ultraxion HM, der in einem guten Versuch schon an die 10% Marke gekommen ist, bevor er uns detonieren lies. Heute abend werden wir die Instanz wahrscheinlich im 10 oder 20-Mann-Modus leeren.

Deshalb... wie immer:

*Wir sind weiterhin offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte! Solltet ihr "nur" Interesse daran haben, an unserer Gilde teilzuhaben, GERNE!

*edit: Am gestrigen Montag konnten wir nach dem obligatorischem Clear von Drachenseele (inkl. weiteren Chromatischen Champions) in PSA sowohl Magmaul HM wiederholen als auch das Omnotron-Verteidigungssystem HM in seine Schranken verweisen *
*


----------



## Ramides (10. April 2012)

Feiertage sind traditionell eher Familientage und trotzdem fanden sich am Ostersonntag 10 wackere Helden in Drachenseele zusammen. Neben Morchok HM - den wir auch im 10-Mann-Modus legen konnten - haben wir uns an Yor'sahj, Hagara und Ultraxion HM versucht - wobei wir letzteren tatsächlich im ersten Versuch legen konnten.

Die Unterschiede zwischen dem 10 und 25-Mann-Modus sind mal wieder frappierend. Wo mir Hagara schwieriger (oder setupabhängiger?) erscheint, scheint Ultraxion im 10-Mann-Modus einfacher. Ich hoffe wir können Ultraxion nächste Woche im 25-Mann-Modus bestätigen 

Am Ostermontag haben wir uns in PSA eingefunden und zusammen mit Teilen des Sturmwächter-Raids unsere PSA-ID weitergespielt. Atramedes, Maloriak und Schimaeron lagen recht flott im HM. An Nefarian's Phase 2 müssen wir wohl noch länger üben 

*Wir sind weiterhin offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte! Solltet ihr "nur" Interesse daran haben, an unserer Gilde teilzuhaben, GERNE!*


----------



## Ramides (7. Mai 2012)

Seit meinem letzten Posting konnten wir Yor'sahj sowohl im 10er als auch im 25er Modus im HM bestätigen. Ultraxion fiel ebenfalls im 10er Modus nochmals - im 25er hatten wir bislang zu wenig Zeit dafür 

Im Feuerlande-Raid konnte unser 2tes Legendary komplettiert werden. Es ging an unseren Schattenpriester Gneki. Der 3te Stab wird im Laufe der nächsten 2 Wochen fertiggestellt werden können. Unsere Schurken werden vorraussichtlich beide nächste ID mit ihren legendären Zahnstochern fertig sein 

*Wir sind weiterhin offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte! Solltet ihr "nur" Interesse daran haben, an unserer Gilde teilzuhaben, GERNE!*


----------



## Ramides (29. Mai 2012)

Über Pfingsten waren wir wieder im 10er Modus unterwegs. Das aber durchaus erfolgreich. Am Pfingstsonntag durften wir uns über Kriegsherr Zon'ozz HM freuen - Pfingstmontag haben wir Kriegsmeister Schwarzhorn bezwungen. Somit sind wir nun bei 6/8 HMs angelangt. Unser 3ter Legendary-Stab konnte letzte Woche Montag komplettiert werden und ging an unseren Magier Golokow!

*Wir sind weiterhin offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte! Solltet ihr "nur" Interesse daran haben, an unserer Gilde teilzuhaben, GERNE!*


----------



## Ramides (13. Juni 2012)

6/8 HMs konnten wir nun schon 2x bestätigen... beide Male erneut im 10er Modus. Wir haben uns daher entschlossen bis MoP keinen 25er Modus mehr verbissen zu fokussieren - ihn aber nicht aus dem Auge zu verlieren. Sollte an einem Raidtag 25er möglich sein, ist es weiterhin unsere erste Wahl. Ebenso für Mists of Pandaria!

Never-the-less... im 10er haben wir uns nun bereits einen halben Raidtag lang das Rückgrat ansehen können und kamen dabei bis inkl. der 3ten Sehne.

Ganz davon ab sind wir im Moment im Aufbau einer Gildenübergreifenden RatedBG-Gruppe (erstmal ohne Rating-Ziel), die einmal pro Woche stattfinden soll.

*Wir sind weiterhin offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte! Solltet ihr "nur" Interesse daran haben, an unserer Gilde teilzuhaben, GERNE!*


----------



## Ramides (13. Juli 2012)

Wir können den Kill vermelden! Letzten Sonntag lief's dann auch beim Rückgrat - und das bevor uns DBM eine 3-stellige Anzahl an Wipes notiert hatte. So konnten wir die ersten Versuche am heroischen Wahnsinn absolvieren!

*Wir sind weiterhin offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte! Solltet ihr "nur" Interesse daran haben, an unserer Gilde teilzuhaben, GERNE!*


----------



## Ramides (30. Juli 2012)

Seit gestern hat auch <IPhönixI> den aktuellen HM-Content komplettiert. 7 Spieler konnten sich des weiteren über den Meta-Erfolg freuen 

Des weiteren haben wir ebenfalls gestern Nefarian im HM nachgeholt!

*Wir sind weiterhin offen für jegliche Bewerbung, die zu uns passen könnte! Solltet ihr "nur" Interesse daran haben, an unserer Gilde teilzuhaben, GERNE!*


----------



## Ramides (5. Oktober 2012)

Bis zum letzten Tag haben wir geraidet - anders als andere Gilden also ohne Raidpause direkt in die Levelphase gegangen. Und bis zum letzten Tag konnten wir gute Erfolge erziehlen. Neben dem Thron der 4 Winde HM konnten wir zuletzt auch Ragnaros HM bezwingen und nochmal Sinestra entgegentreten. Unser 4ter und damit auch letzter Legendary Stab konnte ebenfalls noch komplettiert werden.

Nun ist die Levelphase voll im Gange. Unser Raidstart ist für den *28.10.2012* angedacht und wir möchten gerne zu alter Stärke (25er Raid) zurückkehren.

*Dafür brauchen wir euch !*


----------



## Ramides (31. Oktober 2012)

Unsere erste Raid-ID ist um und wir können die ersten Erfolge im 25er Modus feiern. Die Steinwache wurde bezwungen und auch bei Feng dem Verfluchten sind wir sehr weit gekommen. In unserem besten Versuch brachten wir ihn auf 8%.

Die Woche zuvor konnte ihn eine Spontangruppe bereits im 10er Modus legen. Im 25er Modus sind wir aber auch nicht mehr weit entfernt vom Kill 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (6. November 2012)

Und wir können Vollzug vermelden. Die Geisterkönige konnten in einem sehr schönen Versuch bezwungen werden. Auch erste Versuche an Elegon konnten, nachdem der Trash davor bezwungen war, absolviert werden. Nächste Woche vielleicht 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (16. November 2012)

Leider diese Woche kein toter Geisterdrache. Elegon konnte lediglich auf 30% gebracht werden. Für uns kein Grund um zu verzagen. Nächste Woche nehmen wir uns Zeit für den Kaiserlichen Wesir Zor'lok im Herz der Angst und gehen hoffentlich gestärkt aus der Begegnung, um uns anschließend wieder Elegon zuzuwenden.

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (23. November 2012)

Der Wesir Zor'lok mußte sich nach ein paar Einspieltrys unserer Übermacht geschlagen geben. Das war auch der einzige Boss, den wir im Herz der Angst angegangen sind. Dannach haben wir das Mogushangewölbe noch abgefarmt. Da wir Montags bischen früher schluss gemacht haben konnte kein größerer Elegon-Progress gemacht werden  vielleicht diese ID!

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (30. November 2012)

Am Sonntag konnten wir Elegon bis auf 6% schlagen - viel fehlt also nicht mehr. Den Montag haben wir, da das Setup für Elegon nicht ideal war, im Herz der Angst verbracht und konnten schon ein paar gute Trys auf Klingenfürst Ta'yak absolvieren 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt 

*edit vom 04.12.2012: Und schon wieder ist es passiert Oo

Am gestrigen Montag haben wir uns im Herz der Angst getummelt und konnten relativ früh einen beachtlichen Erfolg verbuchen: Einen 6% Try. Diesem folgten Laufübungen bis kurz vor Raidende - umgehauen haben wir Klingenfürst Ta'yak dann doch auch noch - und zwar nachdem wir als Raidleitung den Abend eigentlich schon abgehakt hatten. Mit nur 5 Heilern (was auch der Grund war den Abend abzuhaken und weiter Lauftraining zu betreiben) und ein paar heilenden Hybriden in P2 kippte der Boss schluss endlich doch um.


----------



## Ramides (11. Dezember 2012)

*puh* ein langes Raidwochenende liegt hinter uns. Nachdem wir am Sonntag alle Farmbosse gelegt haben, haben wir uns am gestrigen Montag den Willen des Kaisers nochmal angeschaut und konnten ihn nach zahlreichen Trys bis 6% bringen. Am Enrage sind wir dabei nicht gescheitert, wohl aber am Mana unserer 5 Heiler. Nächstes Mal hoffentlich mit 6 Heilern und leerer Instanz?  Das wäre doch ein schönes vorzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk!

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (18. Dezember 2012)

Erneut haben wir am Sonntag alle Farmbosse legen können und schon ein paar Trys auf den Willen des Kaisers absolvieren können. Gute Trys - aber leider nur Trys. Am Montag konnten wir erneut zu diesem Endboss vorstoßen und gingen nicht unbelohnt! Unser Killbild ist leider etwas "zerhackstückt"... ein Boss wurde masakriert von einem unserer Priester. Ich glaube er mußte seine Wut an ihm auslassen 

Demnach ist unsere erste MoP-Raidinstanz offiziell gecleart! GZ uns !

Während des Jahreswechsels (außer am 24./31.) werden unsere Raids weiterhin planmäßig stattfinden gegf. wird aber auf den 10-Mann-Modus ausgewichen. Mal sehen was uns erwartet!

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (7. Januar 2013)

Wünsche allerseits ein gutes neues Jahr !

Da leider 2 unserer Raidtage auf Festtage gefallen sind (Heilig Abend und Silvester), hatten wir die letzten 2 Wochen reduzierte Raids und können erst diese ID wieder voll angreifen. Trotzdem hatten wir schon die Gelegenheit weitere Trys an Garalon zu absolvieren. Bis zum Enrage kamen wir - alles weitere ist "nur" Dmg und Überleben ... oder im Grunde Taktik weiter üben oder so 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (14. Januar 2013)

Nach ein paar 20% Trys und einigen Übergabeproblemen konnten wir gestern Garalon in einem sehr guten Try legen. Bei 20% nochmal alle Beine angefangenen Bein umgehauen und dann voll auf den Körper und razz fatz war er down! Windfürst Mel'jarak haben wir ebenfalls noch ansehen können. Die ersten 2 Addwellen sind schon down. Nun müssen wir uns nur noch über unser Überleben unterhalten un so... !

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (21. Januar 2013)

Am gestrigen Sonntag legten wir unseren Fokus auf HdA und konnten auch Erfolge verbuchen. Garalon konnte bestätigt werden und auch Windfürst Mel'jarak legte sich zu unseren Füßen nieder. Natürlich nicht ohne es spanned zu machen, denn bei befühlten 1,2% trappte noch jemand in eine Windbombe *hui* ein Schockmoment! Amberformer Un'sok werden wir uns heute abend nochmal genauer ansehen. Haben gestern nur 3x gepullt um ein Gefühl für den Boss zu bekommen.

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (29. Januar 2013)

Bernformer Un'sok konnte am gestrigen Montag bezwungen werden. Nach ein paar Trys hatten wir das Kicken einigermaßen raus und kamen recht suverän in Phase 3. Das Mikromanagement mehrere Konstrukte am Leben zu erhalten in Phase 2 haben wir nach einigen Trys am Sonntag erstmal wieder adacta gelegt und das war auch gut so! Denn so konnten wir uns auf die eigentlichen Herausforderungen dieses Kampfes konzentrieren 
Erste Versuche an der Großkaiserin offerierten davon übrigens noch mehr! Das wird ein Spaß ! 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (11. Februar 2013)

Nachdem sich ein Teil unserer Gruppe letzte ID schon im 10er an der Großkaiserin versucht hat, ergriffen wir gestern die Chance einen Progresstag einzuschieben und wurden dafür belohnt! Die Großkaiserin ergab sich uns im vorletzten Try des Abends und somit können wir das Herz der Angst als Abgeschlossen vermelden! GZ uns ! 

Ein Kill nicht ohne Emotionen! So muss das sein! Heute abend können wir uns nun in die Terrasse wagen. Auf dass die korrumpierten Geschöpfe uns gut unterhalten! 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt 

*edit: Und schön, dass ich schon wieder einen Sieg vermelden kann! Die Beschützer des Endlosen in der Terrasse sind gestern bezwungen worden. Für Tsulong fehlen uns noch 10%... wird auch noch *
*


----------



## Ramides (18. Februar 2013)

Gestern waren wir wieder in der Terrasse unterwegs. Nachdem die Beschützer nun auch im Elitemodus bezwungen sind, haben wir uns Tsulong zugewand, den wir auch nach wenigen Trys vom Sha befreit hatten. Genauso erging es Lei Shi 

Das Sha selbst bereitet uns noch ein bischen Kopfzerbrechen... aber vielleicht nicht mehr lange?

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (25. Februar 2013)

Nachdem wir letzte ID gut voran kamen mit dem Sha aber einige Individualfehler machten... machten wir gestern natürlich noch ein paar bis das Sha sich eine halbe Stunde vor Raidende ergab! Demnach kann ich den T14 Normalmodus als geleert vermelden! Die übrigen Bosse (auch den Elitemodus) konnten wir trotz (geplanter) Abstinents unseres 2ten MTs mit 2 "Dual-Spec-Tanks" bestätigen  GZ uns !

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (4. März 2013)

Am gestrigen Sonntag konnten wir erneut die Großkaiserin und den Sha (inkl. Terrasse) bestätigen (jeweils erster Versuch) sowie unseren ersten Hardmode im Mogushangewölbe legen: Die Steinwache wurde bezwungen! Bei Feng haben wir uns ebenfalls schon die neue Phase anschauen können und dafür eine gute Lösung entwickeln können.

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (11. März 2013)

Diese ID haben wir wie viele andere in die neue Instanz Thron des Donners besucht und konnten bereits den ersten Boss "Jin'rokh der Zerstörer" bezwingen und sowohl eine Taktik für den Trash als auch für Horridon erarbeiten. Hier fehlt nicht mehr viel, damit auch das 3te Tor bezwungen wird.

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (18. März 2013)

Im Thron des Donners haben wir gestern die ersten 3 Boss bezwungen. 2 neue First Kills ! 

Die Schildkröte "Tortos" haben wir ebenfalls schon angetryed und schon ausbaldovert, welchen Schaden wir am Anfang brauchen und woher eigentlich die ganzen Adds kommen 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (26. März 2013)

Eine ID weiter - ein Boss weiter. Auch die Kröte Tortos konnte geknackt werden. An Megaera konnten wir uns ebenfalls schon probieren 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (8. April 2013)

Um mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen zu hinterlassen: Nachdem nun Ostern rum ist, sind wieder an Megaera dran. Gestern konnten wir ihn/sie/es(??) auf 6% drücken und sind nun guter Dinge, dass wir bald Erfolg verzeichnen können 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt 

*edit: Und schon einen Tag später können wir vollzug vermelden. Megaera und seine zahlreichen Köpfe konnten bezwungen werden. In einem sehr konzentriertem Versuch der zum Ende hin etwas Chaotisch wurde, waren wir erfolgreich. Auch am nächsten Boss Ji-Kun haben wir schon erste Versuche durchgeführt und sind guter Dinge, dass dieser Vogel(boss) auch bald gerupft wird.*
*


----------



## Ramides (16. April 2013)

Die letzten Tage haben wir immer wieder bei Ji-Kun verbracht und konnten ihn nun zunächst im 10-Mann-Modus bezwingen und ebenfalls Durumu den Vergessenen schon anspielen. NP sagte unser ProtPala - wir können also von einem zeitnahem Kill ausgehen 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *

Als neuer Ansprechpartner steht euch im Übrigen auch Verveine für alle Fragen rund um unseren Raid und die Gilde zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramides (23. April 2013)

Nachdem wir am Sonntag recht zügig unsere bereits im 25er Modus besiegten Bosse bezwungen hatten, brauchten wir doch noch paar Trys Einspielzeit an Ji-Kun. Die Trys wurden aber sichtbar immer besser so dass wir am Montag nach wenigen Trys Ji-Kun bezwingen konnten. Nun also auch im 25er Modus  durchaus ein wenig Chaotischer als im 10er aber machbar! Die Taktik an Durumu, die wir letzte Woche eingeübt hatten lies sich gut auf den 25er adaptieren. Ein paar Versuche brauchen wir aber dennoch noch 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (2. Mai 2013)

Bling-Bling-Farbenspiel-Boss - andere nennen ihn Durumu - konnten wir im 25er Modus bis auf 6% progressen. Leider blieb es am Montag dann auch dabei. Eine kleine Gruppe von Recken machte sich am Dienstag nochmal auf und legte den Boss im 10-Mann-Modus. GZ ihnen!

Nächste Woche dann im 25er auf das wir zum Mutanten Primordius gelangen können 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (6. Mai 2013)

Und so war es dann auch... nachdem wir anfangs mit 24 Spielern loszogen (wer braucht schon Reallife?? ), kamen wir trotzdem recht zügig voran und konnten bereits um halb 10 unsere "Farmbosse" als "abgefarmt" abhaken. So hatten wir noch genügend Zeit um uns noch einmal Durumu im 25er Modus anzusehen. Kurz vor Raidende kamen wir zu einem stattlichen 1% Wipe \o/ rafften uns aber nochmal auf und legten Durumu recht suverän  nun haben wir heute einen ganzen Raidtag für neue bzw. nur aus dem LFR-Modus bekannte Bosse 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt 

*edit: Hui am Montag ging's ab! Primordius zierte sich anfang's noch ein wenig - wobei schon der erste Try recht ordentlich aussah. Die Krucks ist auf jedem Spieler möglichst schnell wieder eine Mutation zu haben und ordentlich zu kiten... btw. rückwärts tanken ist gar nicht meins  dannach liefen wir in Richtung Dark Animus weiter. Die Hiobsbotschaften aus dem Forum "der Trash ist soooo schwer" Bewahrheiteten sich gott-sei-dank nicht. Gute gekickt/-heilt ist halb gewonnen. Anschließend teilten wir 25 Mobs auf 25 Spieler ein und schon nach wenigen Versuchen legte sich der dunkle Animus schlafen *
*


----------



## Ramides (14. Mai 2013)

Erneut ein wunderbarer Sonntag! Alle bislang gelegten Bosse konnten wieder gelegt werden und somit konnten wir sowohl Durumu als auch Primordius und den Dark Animus bestätigen. Der ganze Montag für neue Bosse also... von zweien hatten wir die Taktiken ausgegeben, einer sollte es dann werden. Der eiserne Qon stellte uns vor die Aufgabe schnell aus seinen Winden zu entkommen, was anfangs gar nicht so einfach war. Mit den entsprechenden CDs schafften es aber die meißten und so konnten wir trotz pessimistischem (totem) Mage "der Dmg reicht nicht" einen soliden Kill hinlegen. GZ uns!

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (24. Mai 2013)

Pfingstsonntag - solche Feiertage sind eigentlich immer garanten für 10er Raids. Doch wir konnten letzten Sonntag mit ein paar Aushilfen im 25er Modus losziehen und ein passables Ergebnis von 7 Bossen abliefern. Montag standen dann wieder mehr Stammspieler zur Verfügung und wir konnten die Bosse bis inkl. Qon relativ flott erledigen. Die Zwillingskonkubinen können auf dem Papier viel - in der Praxis aber wenig, so dass wir sie bereits im 3ten Try legen konnten! GZ uns ! 

Auch Lei Shen konnten wir noch einen Besuch abstatten und ein paar Anspieltrys machen, um ein Gefühl für den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu bekommen.

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (11. Juni 2013)

Eine doofe ID - eine gute ID. Ich kann mich noch nicht entscheiden. Dank Prüfungen, Schulungen, Rock im Park und Hochwasser war unsere Raidgruppe diese ID sehr dezimiert. So konnten wir am Sonntag nicht mit kompletter Mannschaft losziehen. Haben uns aber dennoch für den 25er Modus entschieden und konnten bis inkl. Qon mit der einen oder anderen neuen Problemstellung (wer nimmt 2 Adds beim Animus bspw.) kämpfen. Am Montag legten wir zunächst Oondasta, der bei unserem Worldbossraid Sonntags nicht da war, um anschließend mit nur 4 Heilern (und insgesamt nur 23 Spielern) die Twins anzugreifen. Das war unproblematischer als ich dachte und schon im 2ten Versuch ad-acta gelegt werden.

Für Lei Shen war es aber zu wenig, das wussten wir und so verkleinerten wir die Gruppe auf den 10 Spieler-Modus. Nach 9 Trys Einspielzeit konnte Lei Shen in die Jagdgründe verwiesen werden. GZ uns ! Nun hoffen wir, dass wir einige Erkenntnisse und das Einspielen im 10er auch auf den 25er übertragen können. Lei Shen verzeiht gerade in den Übergangsphasen im 25er Modus weniger Fehler - wir werden also sehen 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (18. Juni 2013)

Eine Woche nach dem 10er Kill darf ich heute den 25er Kill von Lei Shen verkünden. Bereits Sonntags konnten wir 40 Minuten üben, um Montags bereits früh einen 1% Wipe zu haben. Dann hat es aber doch bis halb 11 gebraucht bis alle ihre CDs in der Übergangsphase gemanaged bekamen. Ein schöner Tanz 

GZ uns - und alles was nun noch folgt wird eine Dreingabe 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (24. Juni 2013)

Unseren ersten Hardmode-Kill in diesem Content konnten wir am gestrigen Sonntag erlangen. Jin'rokh musste sich uns ergeben! GZ uns! Auch Horridon sah weniger gefährlich aus als gedacht - so kamen wir nach wenigen Trys bereits zum 4ten Tor. Heute abend werden wir, sofern die IDs mitspielen uns nochmal Lei Shen wittmen 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (10. Juli 2013)

Heute nur ein *hochschups*  wir sind stetig weiter am Probieren ... leider noch ohne neuen Bosskill 

Dafür kann man uns ab sofort auch auf
Facebook - www.facebook.com/PhoenixGuldan
Twitter - twitter.com/PhoenixGuldan
Google+ &#8211; http://goo.gl/uI0MY
folgen


----------



## Ramides (22. Juli 2013)

Am gestrigen Sonntag wurde unsere Mühe belohnt! Der Dino Horridon war kurz davor zu einem unserer Alptraumbosse zu werden oder war er es schon? Wie auch immer... gemeinsam konnten wir ihn umhauen! Im heroischen Modus natürlich! Auch versucht haben wir uns gestern an Ji-Kun HC - welchen wir immerhin auf ~35% seiner HP gedrückt hatten. Mal sehen wie wir uns heute abend schlagen 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (30. Juli 2013)

Horridon HM konnte diese ID wieder ziemlich flott bestätigt werden! Als Dreingabe gabe es am Sonntag für einige weitere Spieler den Erfolg Kopfsache bevor wir uns erneut Ji-Kun HM zuwendeten, den wir Montags auch bezwingen konnten, nachdem wir das Abstürzen und sterben weitgehend einstellen konnten. 10 Nester und dann volle Lotte auf den Vogel! GZ uns! Nach Ji-Kun entschieden wir uns die Instanz zu leeren, wobei wir hier erneut einen Erfolg weiter verfolgten, denn einigen Spielern fehlt noch der Geschlossene Kreislauf bei Lei Shen.

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (12. August 2013)

Am gestrigen Sonntag konnten wir einen weiteren Hardmode für uns entscheiden. Diesmal musste die Kröte Tortos daran glauben. Nachdem wir schon letzte ID einige Trys mit (leider erfolgslosem) Kiten verbracht haben, die aber dabei geholfen haben, dass wirklich jeder die Schildmechanik begriffen hat, sind wir diese ID zurück zur Fledermaus-Tank-Taktik gekehrt. Nach einem frühen 1% Wipe dauerte es Phönix-Typisch bis zum letzten Versuch ehe Eki die Kröte zerkleinern konnte. Womit unser Killshot (Blog folgt) leider wenig Schnappi zu bieten hat.

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (20. August 2013)

Letztes Wochenende war unser Raidtreffen (mehr dazu bald im Blog), daher kam der Raid ein wenig zu kurz diese ID. Sonntags gingen wir in Richtung Mogushangewölbe um ein paar Hardmodes nachzuholen. Die Steinwache und 4 neue Hardmodes konnten erfolgreich bewältigt werden. Der Wille des Kaisers stellte sich als ein Taktikmonster da, der nicht so ohne weiteres "schnell" erlernbar war. Unseren 2ten Raidtag (Montag) nutzen wir dazu um in Thron Equipment bei den bekannten HMs zu sammeln - wobei zunächst ab Raidstart ein paar Spieler und später alle(!) im Raid mit Lags zu kämpfen hatten und wir den Raid vorzeitig abbrechen mussten. Nächste ID wird es wieder besser, denn normalerweise ist Gul'dan recht stabil!

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (27. August 2013)

Neue ID neuer Boss ! Hui ! Nachdem wir am Sonntag Jin'rokh, Horridon und Tortos im Hardmode bestätigt hatten, haben wir uns gleich dannach an Megaera erneut versucht. CDs eingeteilt, Laufwege und Dispells besprochen. Wo tankt man die Würmer am Besten? Wir handhaben wir die Bodeneffekte und ... warum leuchtet hier nur alles??? Nun... bereits am Sonntag kamen wir bis zum vorletzten Wurm. Guter Dinge und mit einem Heiler mehr starteten wir am Montag direkt bei Megaera. Bereits im 5ten Versuch konnten wir die Würmer auf 1% drücken. Es dauerte jedoch bis zum 11ten bis Erfolg vermeldet werden konnte.
Die Quintessenz ist einfach: Je weniger sterben umso leichter ist der Boss (wer hätte das gedacht? ).

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (18. September 2013)

Den Thron des Donners konnten wir vor 5.4 mit 5/13 HMs abschließen. Versucht haben wir uns mittlerweile noch am Rat - welcher aber noch 1-2 IDs gebraucht hätte. Durch den Patchrelease sind die Prioritäten aber in eine neue Instanz gewechselt: die Schlacht um Orgrimmar.

In dieser neuen Instanz tummelten wir uns zunächst im Flexmode am letzten Mittwoch (4/4) sowie natürlich auch im Normalmodus am Sonntag und Montag und konnten bereits 6 Bosse bezwingen mehr dazu im Blog 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (26. September 2013)

Schlacht um Orgrimmar die 2te ID ... die nächsten 2 Bosse. 8 nun insgesamt. Die Schamanen machten uns in der ersten ID noch das Leben schwer. Durch konsequentes Auseinandertanken mussten sich aber nicht alle auf die komplette Fähigkeitenpalette konzentrieren sondern nur auf jeweils die Hälfte. Wobei die Gefahr eines Meleetods immernoch sehr hoch ist. Den General haben wir indes im Firsttry ähnlich wie im Flexmode ziemlich sicher runtergespielt. Der Boss hätte sicher auch weiter vorne gepasst.

Malkorok hat uns dann wieder in die Schranken gewiesen - das wird noch ein paar Trys dauern - bin aber guter Dinge 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (1. Oktober 2013)

Nächste ID - wieder 2 Bosse. Wenn wir in der Geschwindigkeit weitermachen wäre das unser schnellster Normalmode-Clear seit bestehen der Raidgruppe. Sagt das was über uns oder den Schwierigkeitsgrad aus? Ich bin mal selbstbewußt und nenne lieber ersteres 

Aber zum Raid zurück. Am Sonntag konnten wir alle 8 Bosse der vorherigen ID ohne größere Probleme killen, was schon ziemlich cool war. Noch dazu sah es bei Malkorok schon nicht so schlecht aus. Am Montag mussten wir uns noch ein wenig einspielen. Wirbel besetzen, Addons probieren, Spots setzen, CDs einteilen und da war der... was auch immer es ist... Boss Malkorok down. GZ uns!
Streich Nummero 2 sollten die Schätze von Pandaria werden. Doch zuvor musste der Weg gefunden werden. Ab hier gibt es scheinbar die angekündigte Wahlfreiheit, denn zunächst standen wir vor Belagerungsingenieur Rußschmied. Falsche Tür - ZONK! Also Retour und dann war die Kiste bald gefunden und nach ein paar Versuchen - allerdings pünktliche zum Raidende - war sie auch geplündert womit wir bei 10/14 Bossen im NM angekommen sind.

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (14. Oktober 2013)

Schon letzte ID konnten wir uns über einen weiteren Boss freuen. Thok der Blutrünstige konnte nun schon 2x bezwungen werden! Nach ein paar Anspielversuchen letzte Woche haben wir heute den kompletten Abend für Progress frei. Next Target: Belagerungsingenieur Rußschmied. Vielleicht können wir auch den Klaxxi schon einen Besuch abstatten? 

Belagerungsingenieur Rußschmied verlangte den Spielern unter uns mit Links+Rechts-Schwäche (oder Sühne Oo) wieder alles ab. Alles in allem aber ein schöner Kill etwas später als ich ihn erwartet hatte, aber noch vor Raidende. Also konnten wir uns die verwirrenden Klaxxi noch an sehen. Die Taktikguides versprechen hier einiges an Fähigkeiten. Runtergebrochen sind aber nur ein paar wirklich wichtig und neben der Namensaussprache (wer hat sich diese Namen ausgedacht????) werden wir uns diesen Fähigkeiten hoffentlich nächste ID wittmen können *
*
*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (22. Oktober 2013)

Und da war er: Garrosh Höllschrei! Am Raidende konnten wir ihn noch 2x Pullen... nachdem der Trash davor schon wie der nächste Boss anmutete. Ah und die Klaxxi natürlich. Da hat Blizzard uns nen Bärendienst erwiesen mit 9 Bossen mit unterschiedlichen Fähigkeiten die keiner so richtig versteht?! Ich weiß jetzt schon nicht mehr welche Reihenfolge zum Sieg geführt hat. Improvisation vom Feinsten?! Kann doch auch nicht Sinn und Zweck sein, oder?! Nun ja... wie auch immer die Klaxxi sind bezwungen! GZ uns oder so.

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (5. November 2013)

Leider lag er, Garrosh Höllschrei, dann trotz Beschwörung unseres Jägers (22:50 "Jetzt liegt er!") gestern nicht. Das wird uns noch eine gewisse Zeit beschäftigen in der wir die Taktik für die Mächtige wirbelnde Verderbnis in Kombination in Folge mit Y'Shaarjs mächtige Berührung noch verbessern müssen. Die übrigen Fähigkeiten können wir mittlerweile gut kontern 

Next Week Next Try  mittlerweile gibt es aber auf unserer Homepage einen neuen Blogeintrag zu lesen - in der auch schöne Killbilder unserer letzten Kills zu sehen sind!

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (18. November 2013)

Kurz vor 22:00 Uhr konnten wir am heutigen Montag das Sha... in Persona Garrosh Höllschrei bezwingen  mit kleinen taktischen Anpassungen war's dann doch nicht mehr so schwer.. nur die Spannung blieb in Phase 3 ! GZ uns !

Mal sehen was nächste Woche auf uns zukommt !

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (25. November 2013)

Erwartbar? Ja vielleicht. Immerseus konnte sich gestern nicht gegen uns wehren. Damit haben wir unseren ersten HC-Boss gelegt  auch die Beschützer sahen so schlecht nicht aus - down waren sie aber noch nicht. Heute abend möchten wir nochmal unseren Fokus auf Garrosh legen, um nochmal einigen Spielern den Kill zu sichern.

-- UPDATE --

Spaß ist, wenn man's trotzdem macht!

Nach unserem erfolgreichen (und da ohne Toten auch sehr schönem) Garrosh-Kill haben wir uns in den letzten Content zurückbegeben, um im Thron noch den einen oder anderen HM (und Erfolg) zu absolvieren. Hauptziel war der Rat, der uns noch vor ein paar Wochen übel zugesetzt hat.

Doch nicht nur der Rat konnte bezwungen werden sondern insgesamt die ersten 6 HMs - zum Teil mit Erfolgen. Alles was dannach kommt ist Neuland im HM-Content für uns und deshalb Spannend und Spaßig 

Hoffen wir, dass wir bald wieder Zeit für unsere TOT-ID haben! 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (2. Dezember 2013)

+2! Gestern abend konnten wir Immerseus im HC Mode bestätigen. Die Kills sind so "äh isser schon down?"-artig... irgendwie seltsam. Die Beschützer haben sich noch ein wenig Bitten lassen. Hier kicken, da CDs, dort eine Hand und dann wieder Kicken... und vor allem überleben hat geholfen. Letzteres - also überleben - hat auch bei Amalgam geholfen. Von 7 auf 5 Heiler reduzieren allerdings auch. Kurzum: 2 Hero-Bosse down dazu das Sha im NM (Erfolgsversuch) und Galakras haben wir auch schon im HC Modus angespielt 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (17. Dezember 2013)

Weihnachten - eine klassische Durststrecke in unserem Raid. Es gibt einfach zuviele Weihnachtsfeiern in dieser Zeit als dass wir unsere Raids normal weiterführen könnten - nebenbei machten auch uns die Login-Server zu schaffen. Geplant war für letzte ID sowieso mit 2 10nern zu starten. Leider war es uns am Sonntag nur möglich mit einem tatsächlich auch loszulegen - am Montag dafür mit beiden 

Immerseus konnte eine der Gruppen auch im HC-Modus bestätigen. Die andere hatte an Norushen einen knappen 10% Wipe... wir sind halt keine 10er Raider 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (13. Januar 2014)

Lediglich ein Lebenszeichen kann ich heute vermelden  die meißten von uns sind gut aus dem Weihnachtsurlaub zurückgekehrt... manche Urlauben noch...

Gestern konnten wir unseren ersten 25er Raid im Jahr 2014 starten und sind zusammen mit ein paar Sturmwächtern im Hardmode an den ersten 2 Bossen vorbeigekommen sowie bis inkl. der Schamanen im NM legen können.

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (23. Januar 2014)

Unsere 3 HM Bosse konnten wir in 2014 nun auch wieder bestätigen und weitere Trys an Galakras absolviert, die so schlecht nicht aussahen. Beide Türme konnten erklommen werden - hauptsächlich sind wir nicht gewiped sondern unsere NPC-Kollegen... wodurch wir natürlich auch nichts looten durften 

Nachdem unser Realm Gul'dan nun schon mit 3 weiteren Realms verbunden wurde (Festung der Stürme, Anetheron und Rajaxx) ist es schön zu sehen, dass wieder mehr los ist - mehr Handel mehr Chat mehr Leute! Als weiterhin einziger 25er Raid im Realmverbund sehen darin auch unsere Chance gute Mitspieler in unseren Kader zu bekommen und attraktiver für XRealm-Bewerber zu sein.

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr (erstmal?) "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (11. Februar 2014)

In unserer Raidleitung hat es einen Wechsel gegeben. Alfo zieht sich aus der Raidleitung zurück - bleibt uns aber als Chaos-Jäger erhalten 
Für ihn rückt Satyrelle nach. Seine Aufgabe wird zunächst die Verteilung des Loots, Eintragung ins DKP und etwaiige Fragen dazu sein.

Die letzten IDs konnten wir einige gute Versuche beim Sha und Galakras im Hardmode absolvieren!

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr (erstmal?) "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (17. Februar 2014)

*Phönix wants YOU !*

WE WANT YOU ! Nicht um im Feuer zu stehen sondern um uns zu unterstützen. Denn unser HM-Progress stagniert in erster Linie an 3-4 sehr zuverlässigen guten Mitspielern, die wir gerne in unsere Reihen integrieren wollen.

Also zögert nicht uns hier auf unserer Webseite oder auch ingame anzusprechen (auch wenn hier neben eurer Klasse/Rolle “low” stehen sollte)! Wir stehen (fast) immer gern bereit um eure Fragen zu beantworten.

Derzeit versuchen wir uns (so das Setup es zulässt) sowohl am Sha (~50%) als auch an Galakras (Phase 2 wurde erreicht). Mit eurer Unterstützung sind hier 2 Kills in einem erreichbaren Bereich.&#65279;


----------



## Ramides (18. März 2014)

Ein paar Wochen später können wir vollzug vermelden. Das Sha konnte nach einer guten ID gestern abend bezwungen werden - natürlich im Hardmode! GZ uns !

Auch Galakras sah in den wenigen Trys die wir gestern noch hatten ganz OK aus - natürlich noch ausbaufähig.

Trotzdem bleibt der Aufruf bestehen: *Phönix wants YOU!*

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr (erstmal?) "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (24. März 2014)

Diese ID war richtig stark ! Nachdem wir letzte ID das erste Mal das Sha legen durften konnten wir es diese ID erneut bestätigen. Doch damit nicht genug am 2ten Tag in unserer ID Konnten wir noch 2 weitere Bosse für uns entscheiden!

Mehr dazu auf unserer News Seite 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr (erstmal?) "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (15. April 2014)

Schon fast wieder einen Monat her seit dem letzten Update  wir knappern leider noch an den Schamanen. Ab und an konnten sie oder wir schon Hero zünden aber allgemein fehlt es noch ein wenig an der Einspielung hier.

Den Koloss konnten wir dafür gestern mit 25 lebenden Bezwingen! Die Bosse davor leider nicht 

Allgemein sind wir immernoch auf der Suche nach Speilern, die Regelmäßig bei uns mitspielen wollen  gerne auf unserer Homepage melden!

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr (erstmal?) "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (5. Mai 2014)

Am gestrigen Sonntag haben wir uns auf die Schamanen konzentriert und dazu die ID verlängert. Zunächst sah es nicht so aus als ob das eine gute Idee war - aber es wurde stetig besser und so konnten wir die Schamanen in die ewigen Jagdgründe schicken. GZ uns!

Den General haben wir uns auch schon mal angesehen aber hier müssen wir noch herausfinden wann wir überhaupt Schaden auf den Boss machen können .... *hui*

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr (erstmal?) "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (2. Dezember 2014)

Mal wieder eine Aktualisierung hier nachdem wir lange ohne "auskamen". Und obwohl hier nichts aktualisiert wurde waren wir stetig am raiden bis in die letzte ID vor WoD! Wir konnten vor dem Patch 6.0 noch bis inkl. Schätze im alten Hardmode clearen - dannach die komplette Instanz im Mythic Mode.

Unseren Eindruck könnt ihr auf unserer Homepage nachlesen.

Die Levelphase dauert jetzt noch 12 Tage an - ab dem 14.12.2014 wollen wir wieder angreifen!

Wenn du uns unterstützen möchtest melde dich ausdrücklich gerne - auch wenn du (erstmal?) "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde hast


----------



## Ramides (15. Dezember 2014)

Unser erster WOD Raid ist gestern recht gut gelaufen. Wir haben den Normalmodus besucht und konnten die ersten 3 Bosse, die in einem relativ spontan organisierten Run letzte ID ("Pre-Raid") gelegt werden konnten, relativ schnell nochmals bestätigen. Oben drauf gesetzt haben wir noch 2 Bosse weshalb wir nun bei 5/7 im Normalmodus stehen. Ko'ragh sieht ebenfalls machbar aus - unsere Raidzeit war aber dann zuende.

Ebenfalls im "Pre-Raid" gelegt wurde Karagth Messerfaust im Hardmode, welchen wir vielleicht heute abend nochmal angehen bevor oder nachdem wir uns die letzten 2 Bosse im Normalmodus angesehen haben 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr (erstmal?) "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *

Unsere Klassen/Rollen-Bedarfsliste wurde erst zuletzt auf unserer Homepage aktualisiert - aber es dürfen sich auch gern Spieler melden, deren Klassen/Rollen wir nicht "so sehr" suchen. Vielleicht findet sich ja eine Lösung


----------



## Ramides (18. Dezember 2014)

Ko'ragh war machbar. Am Montag konnte er im Normalmode sowie Karagth Messerfaust im Hardmode gelegt werden. Ebenso haben wir uns den Schlächter im Hardmode (4% best *snop*) sowie den Kaiser im Normalmodus angesehen.

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr (erstmal?) "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (27. Januar 2015)

So in der vorletzten ID vor der Gießerei ging es ordentlich vorwärts ! Nachdem alles außer der Kaiser ziemlich schnell umgefallen ist, hingen wir ne ganze Weile am Kaiser HM. Womöglich haben wir es uns selbst ein wenig schwer gemacht... aber schlussendlich konnten wir ihn am gestrigen Raidabend legen. Und das schon im  2ten Versuch!

Also sind wir direkt weiter in den Mythic Modus, wo wir in wenigen Versuchen auch Kargath legen konnten! GZ uns!

So konnten wir sogar noch ein paar Versuche an den Ogronzwillingen wagen, aber da braucht es wieder mehr Übung! 

Schlussendlich aber ein versöhnlicher Abschluss der ID!

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr (erstmal?) "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (10. Februar 2015)

Die Ogronzwillinge sind in Hochfels leider nicht mehr umgefallen. Aber mit der jetztigen ID war die Gießerei eh spannender!

Sonntags sind wir in den Normalmodus gegangen, wo wir Gruul und den Erzfresser in die ewigen Jagdgründe verbannt haben. Dannach haben wir uns am Schmelzofen probiert. Leider aber noch nicht gelegt.

Montags sind haben wir uns den Hardmode angeschaut. Leider nur mit 12 Spielern, da wir privat bedingt nur 3 Heiler hatten mussten wir zwangsläufig DDs massiv reduzieren. Gruul konnte dabei bis auf ~15% geschlagen werden.

Bin zuversichtlich dass das nächste ID besser klappt 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr (erstmal?) "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (16. Februar 2015)

Gestern sind wir von vornherein im Hardmode in die Gießerei gegangen und konnten sowohl Gruul als auch Hans und Franz legen 

Dannach haben wir uns noch die Flammenbändigerin Ka'graz angesehen, welche aber noch nicht umfallen wollte. Laufwege müssen noch optimiert werden, dann sehe ich hier aber auch keine größeren Probleme. Vielleicht sogar schon heute abend schaffbar?

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr (erstmal?) "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (23. Februar 2015)

Gestern konnten wir den nächsten Hardmode in der Gießerei bezwingen: Flammenbändigerin Ka'graz. Und das in einem perfekten Versuch! Ein schöner Firstkill! Als nächstes steht Abrichter Darmac auf unserer Wunschliste. Vielleicht fällt er schon heute abend?!

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr (erstmal?) "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (25. Februar 2015)

Abrichter Darmac fiel uns am Montag - quasi wie angekündigt - zum Opfer! GZ uns! Anschließend schauten wir uns Zugführer Thogar an, wo wir auch schon einige gute Versuche gab. Wir müssen die Addpriorität noch ändern dann wird das schon... 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr (erstmal?) "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (3. März 2015)

In dieser ID konnten wir alle bereits gelegten Bosse erneut legen und den Zugführer Thogar zum ersten Mal  GZ uns!

Etwa eine Stunde hatten wir dannach noch Zeit um uns beim Erzfresser einzuspielen - welcher unser nächstes Ziel ist. Im Normalmodus konnten wir ihn schon legen. Im HC haben wir zumindest schon mal den Enrage gesehen  jetzt heißt es optimieren!

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr (erstmal?) "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *


----------



## Ramides (9. März 2015)

Last Man Standing... na gut... (Wo)men... Pala.... oder so... gestern konnten wir nachdem wir den Zugführer bestätigt hatten den Erzfresser weiterspielen. PacMan war schon fast zermürbend, aber in einem glücklichen(?!) Versuch lag der Erzfresser dank tickender Dots und Gottesschild 

GZ uns! Heute abend werden wir uns nach Ka'graz, Kromog zuwenden.

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr (erstmal?) "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *

Vor allem suchen wir im Moment Spieler, die gerne heilen!


----------



## Ramides (10. März 2015)

Kromog... ein Spaß! Gefühlt bin ich doppelt so oft gestorben wie alle anderen... aber trotzdem war über den Abend hinweg immer wieder eine Verbesserung spürbar.... bis zum berühmten letzten Try! Da fiel er um... und von uns nur einer... *hust* GZ uns !

+2 in einer ID !

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr (erstmal?) "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *

Vor allem suchen wir im Moment Spieler, die gerne heilen!


----------



## Ramides (7. April 2015)

Die Jungfern hielten uns länger auf als wir das gerne gehabt hätten. Erwartet hatte ich, dass uns Phase 3 aufhält. Tatsächlich aber war es hier mal ein Spieler, der draufgegangen ist und mal dort... und wenn es einfach zuviele werden wird das auch nichts mit der Phase 3.

Aufgeben ist trotzdem nicht! Und so wollten die Jungfern halt erst in der 3ten ID fallen - wobei jeweils unsere Farmbosse am Sonntag gelegt werden konnten.

Auf geht's zum Schmelzofen, den wir ja schon mal ganz am Anfang der Gießerei ausprobiert hatten 

*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr (erstmal?) "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *

Vor allem suchen wir im Moment Spieler, die gerne heilen!


----------



## Ramides (5. Mai 2015)

So - der Schmelzofen ist bezwungen. Wie es dazu kommen konnte? Könnt ihr gerne auf unserer Homepage nachlesen 

www.phoenixraid.de


*Um unser Setup weiter zu stärken, sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach zu uns passenden Spielern. Meldet euch auch ausdrücklich gerne, wenn ihr (erstmal?) "nur" Interesse an unserer Gilde habt *

Vor allem suchen wir im Moment Spieler, die gerne heilen!


----------

